# respray a classic mini



## mprsv1000 (22 Dec 2006)

Any idea how much it would cost to have a complete exterior respray on a classic mini ( ford olympic blue)


----------



## ford jedi (22 Dec 2006)

all depends on condtion most full repsrays start at around a grand but not much paint on a mini where you based as prices vary big time


----------



## mo3art (22 Dec 2006)

What quality, how many coats & do you want "go faster stripes"!


----------



## mprsv1000 (23 Dec 2006)

Living in the U.K but bringing it home to ireland with me (just can't let her go)

To get a top quality job done here it would cost around £1500 so just wondering if I could get it for less in Ireland/Dublin. It has has a respray last year but they must have only put 1 coat on as it is crap so need to get it done right this time.


----------



## mo3art (23 Dec 2006)

Top quality with a number of coats would cost in and around the same over here.  Shop around though!


----------



## RS2K (23 Dec 2006)

The key is preperation. If you can do some all of the rubbing down, filling, etc. your costs will be dramtically reduced.


----------



## Henny Penny (28 Dec 2006)

If you're not in a hurry this guy does a fab job. Mr HP used him to respray an old porsche and it was as good as new.

Contact: Robert Furley
Kilskyre
Kells
Co. Meath
046 43711


----------



## ollie30 (30 Dec 2006)

first off unless you have a keen eye  and feel of car body work i would advise not to undertake the filling 1.no offence but you prob wont get nice straight panels  2.filling lets say at home and maybe carting it off to the bodyshop to get primed runs the risk of the filler getting wet,acting like a sponge and releasing moisture through your new paint job in the form of micro blisters 3.as wet sanding is kind of a thing of the past unless you have the proper knowledge of sanding grades,sanders,sanding discs a lot of bodyshops will want to resand your own work again.we get loads of people like yourself and always end up resanding but it also depends on the quality of the job you want.the key as mentioned is good know how (by all means try yourself but ask a good repair shop for guidance)good skills,proper abhrasives/equipment and good products from filler through to final polish.your previous job might of been done with cheap products,cellulose paint, too fast of hardener/thinner in a 2k system causes are endless.when pricing ask will it be painted in a base/clear system or just 2-3 coats of solid 2k paint the base/clear will be more exspensive but nicer.pm me if you need any more info


----------



## sandrabing (30 Dec 2006)

Why not try these guys for some guidance [broken link removed]


----------

